

Thinkpad Carbon - Air Competitor - stcredzero
http://www.zdnet.com/thinkpad-x1-carbon-able-macbook-air-competitor-review-7000002294/

======
theevocater
The zdnet site is just... awful.

That said, the review was fairly light on content. A lot of 'almost' and
'mostly' but no actual discussion as to what the gaps are!

Plus for an article setting this up to be a comparison to the air... there
weren't any actual comparisons!

------
dgudkov
It should be excellent laptop. Good to see they kept mat screen. Interesting,
does it have spill-resistant keyboard as all other ThinkPads do? EDIT: It is
spill-resistant.

------
james4k
Maybe it's just the photos, but it has a real "cheap plastic" look to it. :(

Edit: They mention carbon fiber materials, but does that mean the body is
carbon fiber?

------
emmelaich
I'd like more than one usb3, so I can do external to external disk copies.

------
zem
asus has also announced an ultrabook with a 1080 pixel vertical resolution.
i'm glad the days of "any resolution you like as long as it's 768" are coming
to an end.

------
rayiner
"Almost as good" for only $200 more.

------
pasbesoin
Is no one else bothered by the proliferation of the large "shelf" in front of
the keyboard, as the prevalent/ubiquitous laptop design paradigm? Combined
with a sharp front edge.

I see that it allows for a larger trackpad. But, I find such shelves pressing
into my wrists, particularly when I don't have control over the height of the
work surface. And that is damnably uncomfortable.

P.S. And as I've stated before, I remain dubious about the chicklet keyboard.
A separate concern.

